# 2003 GTI VR6 24v Twin K04 Turbo Build Has Officially Begun!



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

*2003 GTI VR6 24v Twin K04 INTAKE MANIFOLD HALF WAY DONE!*

Hello everyone, I am currently out in the garage working on this project finishing up the wiring for the AEM FIC controller and my gauges. I will have a ton of pictures posted by tonight, but I just wanted to get the word out about the build! It is going to be a custom built twin side-winder manifold after my battery relocation. I have a forge intercooler, HKS BOV, SS exhaust tubing for the manifold, 2" aluminum intercooler tubing, Oil Cooler and so on. Here are a few teaser pictures, but I will load more of them tonight and keep posting them as I go! I am also going to creating DIY's on how to wire in the AEM FIC into these cars so other people can have an easier installation then I did. Enjoy and feel free to criticize or make suggestions, I am open to ideas and thoughts from everyone.


----------



## die65cast (Apr 3, 2007)

Watching this opcorn:


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

So I have made the bracket that will help stabilize the turbos together while they are mounted. Tomorrow I plan on removing the stock exhaust and start making the downpipes. Here are some more pictures for you all. The fic will be mounted on the back wall of the glove box and the wires have been ran through the firewall above the blower motor. There was a precut out hole 
































































This is my good friend and co-worker Mike who is helping with a lot of this build.


----------



## 12V_VR (Aug 11, 2010)

opcorn:opcorn: cant wait to hear this!


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

So here is the update, I have built the bracket to connect the two turbos together and the bracket to hold the turbos in place. I went up to summit racing and bought all of my exhaust tubes, oil lines, fittings and air filters. I am really starting to get pumped up for this build now I finally have all the parts! Tomorrow I am going to get the wideband, boost gauge hooked up and start mapping out the plumbing. Ill keep ya posted! New pics!


----------



## lovinmyjetta (Sep 20, 2010)

cant wait to see this project finished!
.....soooo i can decide if ur gonna help me with mine hahaha
keep in touch buddy


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

Wonder if he'll beat Rictus...


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

GRN6IX said:


> Wonder if he'll beat Rictus...


Oh no he d'int! :laugh:


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

He just may... but not on a strip!


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

GRN6IX said:


> Wonder if he'll beat Rictus...


Ohh thats harsh


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Lol i am only aiming for 260 to 280 right now, but by the end of the winter.... Engine build? 400 hp? Lol just an idea


----------



## mk2gtd (Sep 17, 2007)

nice. looking forward to watching this progress.
opcorn:


----------



## RemiRokosa (Jul 12, 2008)

YESSSSSS!


F*** the haters! :laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)

no hate but were the K04s really cheap it seems like a whole lot of work to fit two turbo's verses one that is sized correctly


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

These are not that cheap, they are around $700 each since they are genuine Borg Warners. Also I do not like doing things other people have already done. This project is not to just have a turbo vr6, but rather to push the limits on the style. Custom sidewinder manifolds are kind of my trademark as a builder too. I hate hiding turbos away in the back of the engine. This is why I am putting so much time and effort into the design and looks of this kit as well as performance. I boosted my 12v vr6 a few years back with a single masterpower super60 turbo, so I am looking forward to doing this twin turbo. My ultimate goal is to get this car into euro-tuner or any other car magazine for a half page or so. It is also exciting knowing that there is nothing like what I have in the entire world. Can I get an AMEN for creativity! Check out some of these pictures from a recent build, its my friend Mikes Mazda MP3, which has the body and engine of a speed protege minus the turbo. We put a K04 on it as well and know she is running like a beast. Plus the presentation of the turbo is excellent!


----------



## lovinmyjetta (Sep 20, 2010)

very nice!
so hows the project goin? 
btw im still lookin for an install with the jetta when ur ready


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

rise and shine its turbo time!!!!!!!! Bright and early this morning to build my manifolds  Ill get some pictures up later tonight. My goal today is to mount the intercooler, run the oil lines, and have the manifold build, maybe if I am lucky, try and start on the exhaust. 

lovemyjetta, we can start your turbo build as soon as were done with mine, if we plan it out right, we could knock it out in a weekend. PM me and we can talk on the phone. Thanks Man


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

So just getting back inside from 11 hours of building and frustration. This was just a harsh reminder on how when it rains, it F*****G pours lol. SO started out removing the down pipes from the cast headers and every single stud broke with the nut on it from how rusted it was. Then I ran out of exhaust tubing to make the manifold so I had to reassemble my car to go to summit racing. Then got back to drain the oil and went to remove the filter housing cap and CRACK. The housing cracked because the person before me must have torqued this thing down to 100ft/lbs. So I plastic welded all of the cracks and then did a huge coat of JB Weld to get me to work on monday and just get a new housing cap off the shelf. I moved on to installing the oil feed line and I am missing an AN hose fitting for one of the turbos. Then there were all of the normal frustrations. I was able to get one of the manifold runners built and half of the other done. I always say, anything worth having does not come easy. I am going to keep pushing and keep going! But I will say I fell way short for all of my goals today


----------



## Ld7w_VR (Apr 21, 2006)

watching. props for something different.


----------



## Snitches Get Stitches (Jul 21, 2007)

So this is your main transportation while you are doing all this work to the car? Wow!!! You are in for an adventure...
Will you be lowering compression of the motor for this build? 
Props for doing something custom and unusual, but its not like twin turbos on a VR haven't been done...
Folks have shown twins are typically not as efficient as a single big turbo, but it does have a wow factor, especially with a sidewinder mani!!
Please post detail pics of the mani when it gets together.
Will you be putting an lsd in your trans? Any cams planned? Standalone or chip?


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

Build looks great man :beer: Next time I go up your way i definitely gotta check it out!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Snitches Get Stitches this isn't my first rodeo lol actually this is my 7th turbo build in the past 5 years. I have other means of transportation  The goal is to get the turbos up and running, then I am going to do timing chains, clutch, flywheel arp studs and new seals in the rear and input of transmission. Thanks for everyones input BTW I apprecaite it! DAS AUTOOOOOOOOOO:beer:


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

So I got some more work done this weekend, all of the oiling is hooked up and completely done!


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

This really is a unique and awesome build, cant wait to see how it turns out:thumbup::beer:


----------



## ti-mit (Nov 24, 2011)

hope you wrap all your exhaut pipe with heat cutter so you dont burn any of your wiring :S nice build bud!


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

Keep it up!!! This is going to be awesome!


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

my old eip kit with a journal bearing turbonetics t04b hit full boost at like ~3k, absolutely roasted the tires all the time..I can imagine with two smaller turbos.. lol


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Yea he's going to have 2 options. Cruise, or spin. lol.


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Excellent day of building today! The turbo manifolds are completely done, the downpipes are completely done, 3/4's of the intercooler piping is done and welded, BOV welded and installed and battery relocation is done! I am really getting excited!!!!! We are roughly 4-6 hours of work away from tuning  Keeep tuned in for more!


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

So awesome, relocating the battery opened up a ton of room to fit those turbo's. Nice work and cant wait to see it done:thumbup:


----------



## red01vr6 (Jul 6, 2010)

Wow that looks sick!


----------



## mjille (Dec 3, 2004)

Looks good :thumbup: Goodluck with the rest of the build.


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## lovinmyjetta (Sep 20, 2010)

amazing....wish i could have it on mine


----------



## Slampig (Jun 20, 2008)

Very cool setup, watching this


----------



## RemiRokosa (Jul 12, 2008)

What kind of damage has this done to your pockets thus far? :thumbup:/:thumbdown:


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Well I had everything shown in the first shot and I purchased the exhaust tubing, oiling lines, air filters, AEM FIC, a couple of tools... total out of pocket is around $870 and 40 hours of me and 2 of my friends time. I would say this has been an awesome build for a great price! Thanks again for everyones feedback and comments it has been an awesome adventure thus far. This coming week is tuning and I am going to be doing a big photo shoot and a good promo video for her. My next step after that is getting this car in a magazine, which was my ultimate goal.


----------



## .:Carlik:. (Dec 20, 2005)

boostperformance said:


> Well I had everything shown in the first shot and I purchased the exhaust tubing, oiling lines, air filters, AEM FIC, a couple of tools... total out of pocket is around $870 and 40 hours of me and 2 of my friends time. I would say this has been an awesome build for a great price! Thanks again for everyones feedback and comments it has been an awesome adventure thus far. This coming week is tuning and I am going to be doing a big photo shoot and a good promo video for her. My next step after that is getting this car in a magazine, which was my ultimate goal.


This is nice progress and a great build ! keep up the good work !


----------



## Ervinmudkips (Aug 10, 2010)

RemiRokosa said:


> What kind of damage has this done to your pockets thus far? :thumbup:/:thumbdown:


also curious.


looks awesome though so far.:thumbup:


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

so last night was the first fire and now im tuning! I will have pictures and videos posted most likely be wednesday of the progress. She is FASSSSSSSSSSSSST lol


----------



## xblackenx (Nov 18, 2006)

super jealous


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

xblackenx said:


> super jealous


x2 

opcorn:


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Happy Holidays everyone! Here is a good picture of the engine bay pretty much all cleaned up and painted. Hopefully I will get some more time to wrap up the tune. I was running 9psi last week and I turned it down to 5psi because 3rd gear was smoking tires haha! I love it!


----------



## MIKEJETTAVR6 (May 5, 2004)

amazing build pictures! Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

told you it'd just roast the tires.. especially at 9psi on k04's.. that's just silly. lol


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

this build is absolutely amazing! i am dying to see a youtube video of how this thing goes and sounds!


----------



## Eddie2170 (Sep 30, 2009)

35i 2000 said:


> this build is absolutely amazing! i am dying to see a youtube video of how this thing goes and sounds!


also in for videos


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Engine bay came out so clean looking:thumbup::thumbup:, great work and also interested to see videos:laugh:


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

looks sick!!


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

vids please opcorn:


----------



## Karl_G (Jun 23, 2011)

*Videos*

Ohh fooorrrr reeeaaaallll!! Once you get the tune and everything sorted out let me know and Ill see what I can do to get some cameras and mics and we'll put together a sick video:thumbup:


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Yeaaaaaaaaaaah Karl!


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

This thing is nastier than a porn star on prison quality crystal meth. I might be needed a consultation....


----------



## 03_uni-B (Sep 6, 2005)

these things just have to spool entirely too quickly. love the build and idea i just cant wait to shove a massive turbo behind mine to feel and hear the boost build.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

I must say, looking very good! Cant beat a VR turbo! I see you are "blowing" through your maff sensor, obviously due to the twin turbo's and lack of frontal room. No problems with this set up? This is a very interesting project with many different ideas, well done and keep it up!:thumbup:


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Hey everyone, I have a few videos for you all to check out! I have a few problems to address with the oil return line causing a ton of smoking at start up. The return in a -6AN and has a spot next to the oil pan where it dips below the nipple causing it to pool and back up, seeping through the seals and out the exhaust. I am going to go to a -10AN and try to straiten up the line more to fix the issue. Enjoy the smoke show!


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

A low oil return shouldnt be a problem, there are several factory returns that are below oil level, have you tried some restrictors in the high pressure feed lines? I find this usually cures this type of issue, Usually about a 0.060" hole is about right, thanks Chaffe.


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

No I am above the oil level in the pan, but the line droops lower than the nipple on the pan. I already machined a restricter for the oil feed which has a diameter of 1/16".


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

-10AN return for sure. no such thing as too big of a return, since the feed (whether it's a restrictor in the line, or the restrictor is already built into the turbo) is what restricts the oil going in. it'll burn blue smoke(oil) as seen in the videos if it pools up in the turbo. Also, make sure there are no kinks in the lines.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

boostperformance said:


> No I am above the oil level in the pan, but the line droops lower than the nipple on the pan. I already machined a restricter for the oil feed which has a diameter of 1/16".


Shouldnt matter if you are below or above the oil level, a lot of stuff enters the sump below oil level. Pipe size could definatly be an issue though for sure, I hope the problem is an easy fix for you.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Hi, What have you set the voltage clamp at on teh MAFF sensor? I have just finished my 2.8 4x4 turbo and have started tuning it today, thanks Chaffe. heres a pic :thumbup:


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

I will get to tune here again early this week, I will take a screenshot of my MAF Map that way you can see the cell layout and where the clamp starts. I like your build, looking sexy! Props to the people with the balls to go NA to Boost!:beer:


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

boostperformance said:


> I will get to tune here again early this week, I will take a screenshot of my MAF Map that way you can see the cell layout and where the clamp starts. I like your build, looking sexy! Props to the people with the balls to go NA to Boost!:beer:


That would be cool, I have just watched the youtube video on how to clamp the MAFF voltage in the MAFF map, no wonder i was having very rich boost problems lol! (I had them all at zero!) What size injectors are you running?


----------



## 02RedGTIVR6 (Oct 3, 2011)

this makes me salivate its goergous


----------



## VR6lover27 (May 16, 2009)

Yessssssssssopcorn:


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

chaffe said:


> Shouldnt matter if you are below or above the oil level, a lot of stuff enters the sump below oil level. Pipe size could definatly be an issue though for sure, I hope the problem is an easy fix for you.


it matters for a vortech charger, i found that out the hard way :laugh: had a slight dip in the return line that was below the pan fitting, next thing you know oil backs up and starts blowing through the charger seals. fix the line, no issues. sounds like an easy enough fix in his case too. just needs some re-routing and larger hose.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

spitfire481 said:


> it matters for a vortech charger, i found that out the hard way :laugh: had a slight dip in the return line that was below the pan fitting, next thing you know oil backs up and starts blowing through the charger seals. fix the line, no issues. sounds like an easy enough fix in his case too. just needs some re-routing and larger hose.


I see, Well my 2.8 24v one enters below oil level and i have no issues, as does all the 1.8 20v oil returns, but then my pipe never goes uphill at any point only ever to the side or down. still as you say an easy fix, and a very small problem on such a big project :thumbup:


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

GRN6IX said:


> Wonder if he'll beat Rictus...





Mr. Rictus said:


> He just may... but not on a strip!


Ill race you both.... in the wet!:laugh:


----------



## MachtSchnell (Oct 31, 2010)

:thumbup: For ingenuity, but that looks like an awful lot of weight to place on and in front of the front axles.


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

The turbo and manifold only weighed roughly 15-20lbs ish, having a tubular manifold cuts weight by a lot compared to a cast iron one. Thanks for the kudos thought!


----------



## Jetta00vr6 (Feb 20, 2011)

Nice build, currently in the process of a 24v vrt build myself. Thumbs up


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Tuning went well this morning. I have the waste gates turn all the way down and I am pinned at 9.5 psi 3rd gear and up. Needless to say 3rd gear anywhere I punch it absolutely roasts the tires. This is a little bit too much boost for comfort in my opinion, especially since I am running stock injectors. At full boost and an AFR of 12.4 to 1, my injectors are running at 95% duty cycle, compared to at 5psi with an AFR of 11.5 to 1 my injectors are running at 60%. Since I can not loosen up the nut anymore on the wastegate arm, I am going to machine some extensions out of billet aluminum to get the boost I need.  I will do it on break today at work and and have them installed for the drive home! Driving videos are going to be here very soon so keep posted!:beer:


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

boostperformance said:


> Tuning went well this morning. I have the waste gates turn all the way down and I am pinned at 9.5 psi 3rd gear and up. Needless to say 3rd gear anywhere I punch it absolutely roasts the tires. This is a little bit too much boost for comfort in my opinion, especially since I am running stock injectors. At full boost and an AFR of 12.4 to 1, my injectors are running at 95% duty cycle, compared to at 5psi with an AFR of 11.5 to 1 my injectors are running at 60%. Since I can not loosen up the nut anymore on the wastegate arm, I am going to machine some extensions out of billet aluminum to get the boost I need.  I will do it on break today at work and and have them installed for the drive home! Driving videos are going to be here very soon so keep posted!:beer:


Sounds great! Bare in mind that the wastegates cant be open or it will be very laggy and may not make boost at all! Prehaps some softer sprung wastegates or even an external gate with a soft spring is the answer? A higher pressure FPR will give you a little more overhead with the stock injectors if you need it  a 4bar one can be had no worries.


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

I just ordered that 4 bar FPR, thanks for the recommendation chaffe  I will install it after work with the wastegate extenders. Next step if this doesnt work will be doing a softer spring wastegate. Here are some pics from my lunch break.


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Turns out these keep the wastegate flapper open TOO much lol I will need to cut them shorted so I can actually build the boost. If that doesn't work, I am debating on cutting open the wastegates and replacing the spring inside. Good or Bad idea?


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

boostperformance said:


> Turns out these keep the wastegate flapper open TOO much lol I will need to cut them shorted so I can actually build the boost. If that doesn't work, I am debating on cutting open the wastegates and replacing the spring inside. Good or Bad idea?


LOL, i did say that may be a problem! Im not sure the diaphrams in the actuators like the heat, they are only silicone. Can you not get another two softer wastegates off of something else? Either that or put an external gate on the beast. It may be possible to cut the "lid" off of the wastegates at their largest diameter, closest to the end with the nipple on it, and replace the springs with softer items, then very slowly weld them back up, stopping to let it cool after every spot. The other thing you can/may wish to do is put some assister springs on the rods between the extensions you have made and the actuator body, this helps a bit.


----------



## mk1gti turbo (Jun 22, 2003)

I like it!!.
Why are you trying to cut the boost down?. 
Should go well with 12psi up it on good fuel!. Do you have traction control on the car?.
Steve.


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks man! Right now i have a stock fuel setup besides the 4 bar fpr but i want to play it safe at 5psi


----------



## goscha7452 (Jun 9, 2011)

Video please!!!


----------



## .:V.R.6.6.6:. (Mar 30, 2007)

nice!


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

I finally got the wastegates adjusted exactly where I need them! 4PSI feels pretttttttty good lol Videos this week!


----------



## Two . Slow (Aug 5, 2009)

i read this correct...you have under 1k into a twin turbo set up? this is bad ass, small turbos but perfect for dd and awesome build :beer::thumbup:


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

boostperformance said:


> I finally got the wastegates adjusted exactly where I need them! 4PSI feels pretttttttty good lol Videos this week!


 Boostperformance, bigger injectors and more boost please! you need to break the majic 300bhp barrier! come on you know you want to! 10 psi should do it


----------



## mk1gti turbo (Jun 22, 2003)

I agree, at 4psi it is not really boosted performance... 
Screw it up!, my 24vt goes well at about 10psi but then I do have 4wd. 
Steve.


----------



## Two . Slow (Aug 5, 2009)

curious on some dyno number, has to be fun to drive atleast...good bottom end id imagine


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Two . Slow said:


> curious on some dyno number, has to be fun to drive atleast...good bottom end id imagine


 I find my 24v turbo doesnt really get going until above 4500 rpm, even though it makes peak boost at 3000 rpm, its all in the cams and the vvt in my opinion, this engine makes all its power up the top, thats where its most effecient VE is.


----------



## Two . Slow (Aug 5, 2009)

Just figured with two "small" turbos it'd be a bit "snappier" I guess you could say. Either way cool build for sure


Sent from my torque wrench.


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

This is my stage 1 if you will. Within 6 month i am adding new chains, clutch, flywheel, head gasket, arp studs, c2 green giant injectors, and 10 psi. I want to take it slow ! Lol ohio needs to stop raining/snowing so i can get you all a great video. She is veryyyyyy peppy. Once i punch it in 2nd gear or above it hits full boost in 600 rpms lol i cant wait to turn it up!


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

boostperformance said:


> This is my stage 1 if you will. Within 6 month i am adding new chains, clutch, flywheel, head gasket, arp studs, c2 green giant injectors, and 10 psi. I want to take it slow ! Lol ohio needs to stop raining/snowing so i can get you all a great video. She is veryyyyyy peppy. Once i punch it in 2nd gear or above it hits full boost in 600 rpms lol i cant wait to turn it up!


 Thats cool! I get ya with the clutch and injectors :thumbup:, but not sure it needs a HG change or uprated studs for 10 psi, I have been involved with 15 psi on a stock one of these engines with no issues. 
Ordered my five Puk cerametalic clutch to day in anticipation of more boost!


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is the first video!


----------



## IMajorChaosI (Apr 21, 2011)

:heart: sexy


----------



## mk4vrjtta (Feb 3, 2007)

was that wot when you took off :sly: 

turn that boost up!!! :thumbup:


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

That was 90% throttle, and injectors are being ordered this week so that means 7psi!


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

mk4vrjtta said:


> was that wot when you took off :sly:
> 
> turn that boost up!!! :thumbup:


 lol, thats what I was thinking 



boostperformance said:


> That was 90% throttle, and injectors are being ordered this week so that means 7psi!


 make it ten, what size injectors you ordered?


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

400cc injectors is what I am looking at, where did you buy yours chaffe?


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

boostperformance said:


> 400cc injectors is what I am looking at, where did you buy yours chaffe?


Four of mine where from ebay, two came from a mate who did a similar conversion. they are all the same 360cc/min injector( enough for 375 bhp)


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

What about the brand and style? Kinetic Motorsports under their Volkswagen section have the Green Gaints and Red Devils but they are not applicated to any car.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

boostperformance said:


> What about the brand and style? Kinetic Motorsports under their Volkswagen section have the Green Gaints and Red Devils but they are not applicated to any car.


They are either siemens or bosch (cant remember was a while ago!) Had to turn up some adaptors to fit them and change the plugs on my loom. the problem with the 24 valve head is that it takes short shrouded injectors, and big ones are hard to find.


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Just purchased my bosche green gaint 440cc injectors! Along with a few other goodies, boser hood extension ( which I will be doing a DIY on how to mold it into your stock hood, smooth it out and repaint), trunk spoiler, r32 front bumper, and badgeless grill. Also I will be doing a DIY on how to make a plastic intake manifold for less then $150, 2.5" downpipes with a full 3" SS exhaust! This is going to get crazy


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Are you still blowing through your MAF???:screwy:


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

I still have a blow by setup but i might switch to a draw thru. My maf recently went bad


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

boostperformance said:


> I still have a blow by setup but i might switch to a draw thru. My maf recently went bad


Cool, Im changing to suck thru as im finding it very hard to tune with the huge variation in inlet air temps, clutch is getting done at the same time...


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Just installed my new r32 bumper, badgeless grill and hood extension! She is looking good!


----------



## Ginuwine16V (Sep 7, 2002)

where are you at with the tuning? curious to see your power/torque curve.


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

I am still waiting for my injectors at work and to build my intake manifold next week. Until then, there has been a seize on all tuning. I am looking at going to 10psi with these 440cc injectors, 3" turbos back exhaust, and new intake manifold.


----------



## Ginuwine16V (Sep 7, 2002)

Ya that should help out a lot....love the design btw 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Tonight starts the intake manifold build! Stay tuned for pictures, because I am going to be running 10psi hopefully on Monday.


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

I have got decently far with the intake manifold but still need to do a lot of work. The game plan is to do most of the plenum with 3/8" pvc sheet and the plenum runner, throttle body plate and ntake flange with the 3/4". It is getting pvc glued, plastic welded, screwed and gorilla glued for an air tight seal. Just feeling the parts I have done right now, it is SOLID. It will not have any problems holding boost.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

There is a DIY on here somewhere of someone who made a SRI out of pvc, epoxy, heat resistant metal tape, and heat resisitant paint and it held up okay from what he said. He even posted videos of it running...you should check it out if you haven't already:thumbup:

http://forums.fourtitude.com/showth...stom-PVC-Shorty-Intake-Manifold.-Check-it-Out


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Lol that was me!


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

boostperformance said:


> Lol that was me!


hahahaha wow wish I would have looked at that more closely before posting it, I only even knew about it because someone posted it on facebook a few days ago:laugh:


----------



## .:V.R.6.6.6:. (Mar 30, 2007)

Disaster waiting to happen


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Just wait man and ill post a video of it working without blowing up


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

.:V.R.6.6.6:. said:


> Disaster waiting to happen


yea, this is scary


----------



## 02RedGTIVR6 (Oct 3, 2011)

yeah thats sketchy at best
but replace the gorilla glue with super glue and its perfect lol


----------



## xcracer87 (Aug 15, 2004)

are you still using those tiny filters? you should get some HKS filters. :thumbup:


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

I am still running the small K & N filters, but my co-worker is the team leader for Akron Universities SAE Formula race team and uses this filter. They flow tested it and found there is barely any restriction


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

uhh...


----------



## dik-van-dub (Jul 25, 2010)

what injectors did you choose in the end and were they a direct fit?


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

I have the bosche green gaint 440cc originally meaant for the 2.7 tt engine. I am about to put them in soon and ill let you know how they fit!


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

loving it!! cant wait to see it in person. Going to euro hanger?


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Intake Manifold update, I have decided to not stay with the plastic intake manifold. I have had a couple of different spots where as I was building, I could not effectively connect the parts together. I think it may blow up so I am going to use this as a prototype. I am going to start building out of sheet aluminum instead. It is just a safer route overall! I am very disappointed though I must say, because I had high expectations for plastic! 

And I JUST heard of eurohanger and I am completely down to go! I want to see if Mr. Rictus will roll with a couple of r32's and me there. I am in Canton, Ohio if anyone wants to rendezvous.


----------



## Ginuwine16V (Sep 7, 2002)

You must go to euro hangar....because i want to see this and i am one of the organizers of the show 

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## vee_dubb_gti (Nov 17, 2004)

Ginuwine16V said:


> You must go to euro hangar....because i want to see this and i am one of the organizers of the show
> 
> Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk



who is this again? haha (im logan fyi)

yes i euro hanger will be dope, i know most, if not all these guys. and they will produce a great time :beer:


----------



## Ginuwine16V (Sep 7, 2002)

oh come on logan its jerry!!!!!! its not like we didn't cruise 17 hrs to H20 and stayed in the same condo for the weekend last year lol. jk Yeah my screen name is circa 2002 haha


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Aweeeesome! This sounds pretty sweet, I work at ECS Tuning and will pass the word on through the company. Maybe we can even get some of our company cars up there! Are there going to be tents or booths for companies?


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

Hmmm... 1600 miles roundtrip to this show? I'll keep it in mind.

Glad to see you'll be going with aluminum for your intake manifold.


----------



## Ginuwine16V (Sep 7, 2002)

Absolutely!! www.eurohangar.net for more info we have an event listed on the vortex as well

Sent from my MB855 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah that plastic seemed scary, but **** hats off for trying it! considering ours are plastic anyways.. lol 

My friend picked a few of these up, http://www.034motorsport.com/engine...-manifold-flange-28l-32l-24v-vr6-p-18162.html we are gonna be in the process of making a couple short runners for his and my 24v...


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

I saw that one from 032 but I am going to go with a cheaper option from schimmel. Theirs is $125 and I can make my own gasket instead of using the OEM rubber insert gasket.


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

yeah thats a lot better.. $hit!! this fool needs to research better.. im shooting him that link now!

PLus this one looks like the holes for the bolts are propper, 
http://www.spturbo.com/onlinestore/...y-adapters/034-vr6-24v-intake-flange-312.html

unlike this one, 
http://www.spturbo.com/onlinestore/...-body-adapters/034-vr6-24v-intake-flange.html


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Just incase anyone has tried to order from schimmel, it is a lot of work lol you cant checkout on their website and their phone goes to voicemail. I understand being a small business but would internet sales be a priority to suceeding? Who knows i ended up going with 034's flange and ross machine racing fab supplies. ill make a good diy on how to fab this up!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

Awesome, can't wait to see. I was thinking of fabbing up my own intake manifold as well with the 034 flange, and the oval tubing welded to a CNC'd 2 piece plenum made by yours truly in solidworks


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Here is my order from Ross Machine Racing! 187.74 for the raw material in my intake manifold build! The 034 flange comes in tomorrow and I am super excited  Ross Machine Racing and 034 are great companies! highly recommended!:beer:


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

Lieutenant Dan said:


> Awesome, can't wait to see. I was thinking of fabbing up my own intake manifold as well with the 034 flange, and the oval tubing welded to a CNC'd 2 piece plenum made by yours truly in solidworks


 you build, i buy?


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

I would be down with that man let me know


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

Why no velocity stacks and runners?  Your bill should be almost twice that. lol.


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

I chose not to do velocity stacks because it was going to add 250 to the build and for turbo im not TOO worried about having them. I am going to add a large fillet in the base of the plenum to the runner. I have runners as well, it is that 3' section of oval tubing


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

I polished all of the parts today... looking sexxxxxxxxy


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

Wish I could see pictures on my stupid computer today! ugh!!! 

Cant wait for our flanges to come in....

Edit: the parts look pretty sexy.. Had to use my phone!


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

034 Flange is here! This flange is worth every penny, it is beautifully CNC machined and looks amazing. The tubing fits pretty good in the flange as well. I got the holes cut out and chamfered tonight. Hopefully I will cut the runners and cut out the throttle body flange.


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

boostperformance said:


> 034 Flange is here! This flange is worth every penny, it is beautifully CNC machined and looks amazing. The tubing fits pretty good in the flange as well. I got the holes cut out and chamfered tonight. Hopefully I will cut the runners and cut out the throttle body flange.


 Looks much better than the other one you started making! Why the Alu manifold anyway? whats wrong with the factory one? 
Do you have a TIG welder to weld all this up?


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

**** looks good! Doing quick work on all this... Cant wait to see the end result!!! 

SO whats your material bill @? about $400 or so?


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

My material have cost me around $385 so far for everything and I do have a Miller Diversion 180 tig welder to fab all of this up. My garage is a shop for me with many tools  I wanted to clean up the engine bay and replace them oem intake manifold before I potentially blow it up at 10 PSI


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

Yeah $385 for a self made short runner!! awesome!!!


----------



## Mr. Rictus (Sep 25, 2004)

I've got some Velocity stacks laying around if you want them...


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

pm Sent Mr Rictus Thanks


----------



## DWI_gti (Jan 12, 2004)

That fuel rail stock you got isnt going to work, the injectors are stagered. 034 now makes a 24v CNC fuel rail take a look, can see why that rail you ordered wont work.


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Ahhhhh good call I did not notice that, I am still in 12v mode. I could just use two fuel rails and connect them with a fitting. I will investigate this more. Thanks man your a hero!


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

boostperformance said:


> I do have a Miller Diversion 180 tig welder to fab all of this up. My garage is a shop for me with many tools  I wanted to clean up the engine bay and replace them oem intake manifold before I potentially blow it up at 10 PSI


 I see, Alu weilding is something I still have to master! Just recently bought an AC DC tig plant. 
The standard manifold will not blow up, I have ran one upto 14 PSI no probs, although the short runner will make a lot more room in there!


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Ya it is going to clean up the engine bay and also we don't know how well the stock manifold is going to hold up in the long run as well. It is also minor, but it is reasonable to think that it will improve turbo threshold ever so slightly. The plastic one expands as it see boosts and an aluminum one would not. It is the same idea as stainless steel brake lines. But this is also such a minor different it would never be felt.


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

I got the runners cut today and I should be able to finish this project up saturday! She is looking good so far. Currently I am measuring around 7" between the head and the radiator. With my current assembly, I am around 9 inches so I need to cut the runners down a little but other than that! I angled up the runner as well so they will clear the alternator bracket.


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Much better then the pvc one!!:laugh:

Seriously looks good, are you going to tap it for vacuum lines or just T them off the one on the throttle body?


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

I am doing one large main line to a distribution block which I will mount on this manifold as well.


----------



## 02RedGTIVR6 (Oct 3, 2011)

:thumbup:very nice fab work from one fab. guy to another clean work:thumbup:


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Well I didn't get as far as I wanted to because I ran through a full tank of Argon!  Also FYI the 034 motorsport flange requires to you to grind down the alternator bracket a little. No biggie though!


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

Listen of my bot falls through... Um I want one of these.. 
Good work man... Looks beautiful!!


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

How are you going to access the dipstick:laugh:


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

not too sure on that one lol


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

boostperformance said:


> not too sure on that one lol


D'Oh!!! lol


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Progress has been made!


----------



## jaso028 (Aug 12, 2007)

Looks good! 
have you fired it up yet? 
sound clips of this one??


----------



## 02vwgolf (Oct 6, 2009)

Throttle body extension arm piece was a good thought! I had to have a piece fabbed to run from my TB that is on the side of my SRI up across the motor to the intake/MAF


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

02vwgolf said:


> Throttle body extension arm piece was a good thought! I had to have a piece fabbed to run from my TB that is on the side of my SRI up across the motor to the intake/MAF


not really. more spots to break from vibrations and now the plentum size is huge, which can kill power. nice idea though


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

It was literally the only place to put it. I am not worried about vibrations because there is going to be a mount to the engine by the throttle body plate. As for the size, it is not going to make a big difference since I am turbo now. If I was NA it would be terrible for flow.


----------



## AJmustDIE (Dec 22, 2010)

boostperformance said:


> it is not going to make a big difference since I am turbo now. If I was NA it would be terrible for flow.


This isn't true. I once thought the same thing. But fluid dynamics shows differently. If I were you I would've smacked the TB right on the plenum, but keep on chuggin' on and do what you have to. :beer:


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

Well there must be some truth to it for sure then! That was my original plan to throw it right on the end of the plenum, but it runs the TB strait into the upper radiator hose  My goal is to try and tune to 10 psi this weekend though. Ill post videos as soon as I get it rolling!


----------



## nothing-leaves-stock (Mar 1, 2005)

a mount is a great idea for the TB.

and yes, the volume for FI and NA matters...


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Nice bit of work! Could you not of put the throttle body on the other side of the plenum? Ive just finished putting a bigger turbo on my 4motion, now on a m63 T34. Clutch will not like 10PSI btw!


----------



## chaffe (Jan 5, 2012)

Hey, how is progress with the tuning comin on?


----------



## boostperformance (Apr 8, 2010)

I actually took the twins off and now I am single GT35  

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5665438-Soooooo-Twin-K04-24v-VR6-now-to-GT35-BB-)


----------



## mm2129 (Feb 3, 2009)

wow this is sick! can't wait to see more opcorn:


----------



## VWBRIANVW (Jun 18, 2011)

nice build! :beer: I thought about doing a ko4 12v but ive read people saying it wouldnt work because it would always be spooling. does yours spool up immediately off of idle? :screwy:


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

VWBRIANVW said:


> nice build! :beer: I thought about doing a ko4 12v but ive read people saying it wouldnt work because it would always be spooling. does yours spool up immediately off of idle? :screwy:


 What do people say about S4s with K04s then? They seem to do okay. :laugh:


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

lorge1989 said:


> What do people say about S4s with K04s then? They seem to do okay. :laugh:


 until they swap the engine for a 24v turbo


----------



## lorge1989 (Sep 3, 2008)

jettaglis said:


> until they swap the engine for a 24v turbo


He said he has a 12v and only a select few have swapped the motor for a 24v. Definitely not a run of the mill thing. Still a 24v with twin K04s would be fun. It wouldn't be a tower of power like the 1000 HP single turbo 24v S4 I'm thinking of, but it would be a great street car.


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

What happened to this build, is it running? :beer:


----------

